# battery corrosion,. what do you think is causing it?



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi all,

My setup:
noname 500w amp and 12" Alpine sub


so about 2 months ago I posted a thread on here because my power connection at the battery terminal had corroded so much that it melted and destroyed my amp power wire and fuse holder. (the actual fuse didnt pop until everything was extremely corroded). I replaced the entire wiring kit and got a thicker gauge wire this time (had 8AWG, now have 4AWG)


I've had the same amp for about 7 years now and I havent had this problem until this passed winter. Last summer I upgrade the subwoofer from a noname 400 watt sub to an Alpine (specs shown below)


Could the better sub cause this to happen?
I know I should probably have a more powerful amp powering this sub but i cant see how it would cause my battery to corroded so excessively. (i replaced the wiring and cleaned it all up about 2 months ago, this weekend i had to clean it again because there was corrosion all over the terminal and on the power connection)


----------



## Erastimus (Feb 9, 2012)

Your amp has a significant capacitance. I mean really significant. When you shut the car off, this capacitance sends a large jolt of juice back to the battery, enough to reverse the spin of the hydrogen electrons. These reverse spinning electrons do not like lead. They are attracted to lead, but do not really like it. The lead makes them sick and they turn a light greenish color and build up on the lead, sort of like coral building up on a reef. So.........the only fix that I can recommend is to never shut your car off.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Jaycruze said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My setup:
> noname 500w amp and 12" Alpine sub
> ...


Anytime you see corrosion attacking the connector at a battery post it can be assumed the post to battery top seal is compromised.
A slightly long winded way of saying the battery is in need of replacement.....hopefully under warranty.
If there was no leakage (the liquid acid is creeping up the post) the terminals stay clean and tidy.

To anyone reading.....look at the terminals from time to time.....lift the cover over the positive....there should be NOTHING growing there.
If there is any of the green fur growing, a leak is present.

Rob


----------

